# embedded-Systeme (mini2440) und gentoo Linux

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch Erfahrung im Umgang mit embedded-PC’s hat? 

Ich habe am Wochenende einen mini2440 + 3,5 Touchscreen bekommen, siehe auch [url]www.friendlyarm.de [/url]

Wie der Name schon sagt arbeitet auf dem PC ein ARM-CPU mit 400MHz, dazu kommen 64 MB RAM, 64 MB Flash-Speicher und eine 2 GB-SD Karte. Auf dem Ding läuft zur Zeit Qtopia 2.2 Soweit sogut, wie man Qtopia auf das System aufspielt weiß ich mittlerweile, aber irgendwie ist das nicht mein Ding. Ich hatte eigentlich geplant ein ganz normales Linux darauf zu machen, das heißt kein embedded-Linux mit ulibc und dergleichen, sondern normale glibc, normaler x-server und als Desktop Xfce ... mit 64 MB Ram und 400MHz sollte das doch kein Problem sein oder?

Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich mein eigenes Linux dafür anpassen und dann darauf laden kann? Ich lese immer was von toolchain, etc... aber durchblicken Fehlanzeige. Dachte am Anfang ich könnte mein gentoo wie gewohnt darauf spielen, aber dem ist ja nicht so.

Deswegen wollte ich euch fragen ob jemand Erfahrung im Umgang mit embedded-Systemen hat und mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte das ich einen Anfang finde.

----------

## musv

Ich hätte meine Zweifel, ob XFCE da vernünftig läuft - nicht wegen der 400 Mhz, aber die 64 MB Ram könnten da der Flaschenhals sein. 

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xfce-mit-64mb-ram/?highlight=cups#post-786428

Handbuch zu embedded Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/

Im Endeffekt musst du das System vollständig in einer chroot-Umgebung auf einem stärkeren Rechner compilieren. Außerdem brauchst du auf dem Touchscreen-PC diverse Komponenten, wie gcc, kernel-headers, kernel-sourcen usw. nicht, die Dir da nur wertvollen SD-Speicher rauben.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Ja, das Gentoo Handbuch dazu kenne ich schon, nur verstehe ich nicht alles, bzw. hätte gerne jemand mit Erfahrung der mich bei den ersten Versuchen an die Hand nimmt, nicht das ich irgendwas kaputt schiesse am PC  :Wink: 

Und die 64 MB RAM sollten nicht reichen? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da gnome ja nichtmal soviel auf meiner gentoo-Maschine frisst. Denke es kommt auch auf den Rest der Installation an ob 64MB reichen. In dem Link von dir ging es um ein ubuntu das mit 64MB laufen sollte, und ubuntu hat soviel unnötigen Ballast dabei, denke mit ner kleinen gentoo Installation sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

Und ja, verstehe bisher das ich das alles vorher auf meinem normalen PC kompilieren muss, habe auch so ein toolchain-Hilfsprogramm installiert, aber ich weiß ja nicht mal wie ich die SD-Karte als "/"-Laufwerke einbinden kann, wie ich die Hardeware im Kernel einstelle, wie ich den Bootloader installiere und konfiguriere (weil grub ist ja nicht), etc...., habe einfach Angst mit der Holzhammer-Methode an dem Ding zu arbeiten  :Wink:  ... deswegen jemand der sich etwas auskennt und mir vielleicht Schritt für Schritt zu einem Grundsystem verhelfen kann.

PS: Es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig xfce sein, kann auch e17, etc.. werden, hauptsache ein "erwachsener" x-server  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

zu embedded PC mit Gentoo.

Habe selber mal versucht ein kleines System aufzusetzen mit Gentoo und uclib/glib.

Doch ich habe nie den Xserver ans laufen bekommen.

Da kommt es dann zu komischen Meldungen, dass irgendwelche Libs fehlen.

Du baust die Programme schliesslich auf deinen grossen Rechner und spielst die dann auf den

kleinen.

Z.B. den GCC brauchst du nicht mitgeben, aber ein paar libs brauchen die Programme dann schon.

So viel zum Thema.

Zerschiesen kannst du nichts, versuch doch erstmal ueberhaupt den Kernel ans booten zu bekommen.

Danach kannste mal schauen ob du Dich einlogen kannst und dann fragste noch mal.

Wenn du soweit bist, hast du schon ein schoenes Stueck geschaft.

Aber XFCE laeuft und das mit 64 MB geht auch, aber du must ganz schoen abspecken.

Vor allem die Scripte unter Gentoo, die du z.b. beim start brauchst sind sehr langsam.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Inte

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich mein eigenes Linux dafür anpassen und dann darauf laden kann?

 

http://www.anticore.org/ratgentoo/

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher, ich habe mir auch mal verschiedene Seiten angeschaut, im einzelnen :

- http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/

- http://www.anticore.org/ratgentoo/

- http://code.google.com/p/mini2440/

- http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Mini2440

- http://www.friendlyarm.de/downloads

Das Problem hierbei ist, ich habe 5 verschiedene Internet-Seiten mit 6-7 x verschiedenen Lösungen/Wegen. Welche ist nun die "richtige"? Das fängt schon beim Bootloader an, welchen nehmen und wie auf das Gerät spielen?

Nutze ich ratgentoo oder embedded-gentoo?

Spiele ich es per minicom, xmodem oder was auch immer auf das Gerät?

etc....

Ist einfach so das die vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten mich total verwirren. Im Prinzip würde mir wirklich schon reichen zu wissen wie ich eine gentoo-Grundinstallation auf das Gerät bekomme, spich, Bootloader, Systemfiles und einen aktuellen Kernel. Aber selbst da habe ich keine Ahnung wie ...

----------

